# Please Help!!!!Different names-passport and degree



## jkhanom (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi there everyone,

I hope to join you in the UAE IN August. I have been asked to send all documentation over. I am just worried because my name (first name) on my passport is different to the name on the degree certificate. Will this be a major problem? Please help I am dying with stress.

Thankyou!!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not sure but it definitely sounds odd. Did you legally change your first name? How can you prove the degree certificate relates to the passport holder, i.e. you, the same person?


----------



## HiTek1984 (May 20, 2013)

be ready for a solid documented explanation. Even sending and receiving money to the UAE can be complicated if you dont spell out the entire names of recipients involved. for example in the US you can get away with just first and last names but over there that wont fly......


----------



## jkhanom (Feb 9, 2012)

*please help*

what if I make a sworn statement certified/notorised by an attorney that the two names refer to the same person, and enclose a copy of it with my degree documents. Also, my driving licence with a picture of me on it has my degree name as well as date of birth. When do I get to write a cover letter.
Thankyou for more advice.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I have legally changed my name by deed poll. I don't know the exact process here (I'm a visitor not a resident) but I was told that I need to submit my notarised deed poll to be attested before you can process a resident visa. 

I'm sure a notarised affidavit wouldn't hurt. Why not ring up UAE embassy and ask what is necessary in your circumstances?


----------



## jkhanom (Feb 9, 2012)

thankyou I will call them today. But as I said it is just my first name not my surname


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

My whole name is changed by deed poll, the process should be the same.


----------



## dannyboy12 (Aug 27, 2013)

IzzyBella, I legally changed my name as well in the US. Should I provide my employer with my university degree that has my old name along with an attested copy of my legal name change or is it easier to just go through the process of updating my name at the University and getting an updated diploma with my new name?


----------



## ami76 (Oct 9, 2015)

hi my name is ahmed in my national id and passport and ahmad in educational certificate from metric till mba .now uae embassy not attest my certificate due to this problem .what is the easy way to change in educational certificate or in passport .because if in passport it will change in marriage certificate my children s birth certificate and emirates id and passport also pls help i am so tens.


----------



## ami76 (Oct 9, 2015)

my name is ahmed in passport and national id and ahmad in(metric till mba) uae embassy not attest to spelling problem what is the easiest way .change in degrees or change in passport and id .if i change in passport i have to change in my visa wife visa children birth certificate marriage and their emirates id so pls advice what to to ,


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

jkhanom said:


> ...... my name (first name) on my passport is different to the name on the degree certificate.


1. Why ?

2. If you don't want to explain, fair enough - just get your university to issue you a new certificate with your current name by explaining to them why your name is different?

Just be aware that the assumption will be that you are not the person mentioned on the degree certificate because so many people from certain parts of the world specialise in false and stolen certification. You will have to prove it beyond a doubt as they have thousands of applicants who can and for whom they don't have to do anything more. They owe you nothing and do not have to take your word for anything nor 'cut you any slack'

Good luck explaining


----------

